# why is the 22mm so backordered?



## archiea (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey gang, just outta curiosity. I already have one. But why is the 22mm so back ordered and not even offered as a kit anymore? Thanks!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 21, 2016)

archiea said:


> Hey gang, just outta curiosity. I already have one. But why is the 22mm so back ordered and not even offered as a kit anymore? Thanks!


Hello archiea! 

About backorder:
In Germany/Europe the EF-M 22/2 STM is almost everywhere "in stock". 
So I don't know why it's different, where you are.
Of course it's a good lens and so sought after by some EOS M users.

No kit anymore:
AFAIK the Canon EOS Mxy Kit with 18-55 mm and 22 mm is no official Canon kit but a retailer kit. 
So you must ask them why they don't expect it to be a good offer to you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 21, 2016)

Where are you located? In the US, B&H lists the 22/2 as backordered but it's in stock at Adorama and on Amazon. Kits with the M3 and M10 are available on Amazon from international suppliers only, Canon USA decided to only offer the kits with the M15-45 zoom, doubtless they have salea data on the original M+22 vs. M+18-55 kits to support that decision.


----------



## axtstern (Apr 26, 2016)

22mm is well stocked in Germany and available as
a real canon KIT as well

https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT_XPms1Dcw9CJz4SsuVCwRk-RFGWtSFFRGLAGMBe3v-iG__1vvnA

and for the M3 as well

https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTActEPUrxBX4Fr7FH5gd5ZmPtQPY_zE4Kkrt1Qz7bmNOueeRd7


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 26, 2016)

axtstern said:


> 22mm is well stocked in Germany and available as
> a real canon KIT as well
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT_XPms1Dcw9CJz4SsuVCwRk-RFGWtSFFRGLAGMBe3v-iG__1vvnA
> ...


Interesting, thank you for sharing. 
I couldn't find it on the official Canon price list.
It is normally is displayed here:
http://www.canon.de/for_home/preislisten/
But right now the link is dead.


----------

